# devel apr



## saeed (Sep 8, 2014)

Please help with the assembly of the port. Is not updated, did reinstall and now I can not put a scratch.

`uname -r`


```
9.2-RELEASE
```

`cat /etc/make.conf`


```
KERNCONF=inline
CPUTYPE?=nocona

WITH_PKGNG=yes

OPTIONS_UNSET=DEBUG X11 X DOCS EXAMPLES GAMES BLUETOOTH IPV6 GUI

DEFAULT_VERSIONS=perl5=5.16 python=2.7 python2=2.7 python3=3.3 php=5.3 mysql=5.5 apache=2.2

#WITH_BDB_VER=5

NO_SENDMAIL=yes
NO_BLUETOOTH=yes
NO_GAMES=yes
NO_GUI=yes
NO_INET6=YES
```


```
make install clean
===>  Building for apr-1.5.1.1.5.3_4
/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/build/mkdir.sh tools
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/libtool --silent --mode=compile cc   -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/mysql -DHAVE_MYSQL_H -I/usr/local/include -I./include -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/arch/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/private -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/private  -o tools/gen_test_char.lo -c tools/gen_test_char.c && touch tools/gen_test_char.lo
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/libtool --silent --mode=link cc   -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/mysql -DHAVE_MYSQL_H -I/usr/local/include -I./include -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/arch/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/private -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/private    -no-install    -o tools/gen_test_char tools/gen_test_char.lo    -lcrypt  -pthread
/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/build/mkdir.sh include/private
tools/gen_test_char > include/private/apr_escape_test_char.h
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/libtool --silent --mode=compile cc   -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/mysql -DHAVE_MYSQL_H -I/usr/local/include -I./include -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/arch/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/private -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/private  -o encoding/apr_escape.lo -c encoding/apr_escape.c && touch encoding/apr_escape.lo
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/libtool --silent --mode=link cc   -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/mysql -DHAVE_MYSQL_H -I/usr/local/include -I./include -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/arch/unix -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/private -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/include/private   -version-info 5:1:5    -o libapr-1.la -rpath /usr/local/lib encoding/apr_escape.lo passwd/apr_getpass.lo strings/apr_cpystrn.lo strings/apr_fnmatch.lo strings/apr_snprintf.lo strings/apr_strings.lo strings/apr_strnatcmp.lo strings/apr_strtok.lo tables/apr_hash.lo tables/apr_skiplist.lo tables/apr_tables.lo atomic/unix/builtins.lo atomic/unix/ia32.lo atomic/unix/mutex.lo atomic/unix/ppc.lo atomic/unix/s390.lo atomic/unix/solaris.lo dso/unix/dso.lo file_io/unix/buffer.lo file_io/unix/copy.lo file_io/unix/dir.lo file_io/unix/fileacc.lo file_io/unix/filedup.lo file_io/unix/filepath.lo file_io/unix/filepath_util.lo file_io/unix/filestat.lo file_io/unix/flock.lo file_io/unix/fullrw.lo file_io/unix/mktemp.lo file_io/unix/open.lo file_io/unix/pipe.lo file_io/unix/readwrite.lo file_io/unix/seek.lo file_io/unix/tempdir.lo locks/unix/global_mutex.lo locks/unix/proc_mutex.lo locks/unix/thread_cond.lo locks/unix/thread_mutex.lo locks/unix/thread_rwlock.lo memory/unix/apr_pools.lo misc/unix/charset.lo misc/unix/env.lo misc/unix/errorcodes.lo misc/unix/getopt.lo misc/unix/otherchild.lo misc/unix/rand.lo misc/unix/start.lo misc/unix/version.lo mmap/unix/common.lo mmap/unix/mmap.lo network_io/unix/inet_ntop.lo network_io/unix/inet_pton.lo network_io/unix/multicast.lo network_io/unix/sendrecv.lo network_io/unix/sockaddr.lo network_io/unix/socket_util.lo network_io/unix/sockets.lo network_io/unix/sockopt.lo poll/unix/epoll.lo poll/unix/kqueue.lo poll/unix/poll.lo poll/unix/pollcb.lo poll/unix/pollset.lo poll/unix/port.lo poll/unix/select.lo poll/unix/z_asio.lo random/unix/apr_random.lo random/unix/sha2.lo random/unix/sha2_glue.lo shmem/unix/shm.lo support/unix/waitio.lo threadproc/unix/proc.lo threadproc/unix/procsup.lo threadproc/unix/signals.lo threadproc/unix/thread.lo threadproc/unix/threadpriv.lo time/unix/time.lo time/unix/timestr.lo user/unix/groupinfo.lo user/unix/userinfo.lo   -lcrypt  -pthread
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.5.1/libtool --silent --mode=link cc    -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing    -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/db5 -release 1 -module -rpath /usr/local/lib/apr-util-1 -o dbd/apr_dbd_odbc.la dbd/apr_dbd_odbc.lo -L/usr/local/lib -lodbc -L/usr/local/lib -lodbc
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la'
*** [dbd/apr_dbd_odbc.la] Error code 1
1 error
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1
1 error
*** [do-build] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 8, 2014)

Try `portmaster -f db5`.


----------



## saeed (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the answer, but I used pkg. I hope the package manager spent proper installation package.

`pkg update`


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
root@zfs:/usr/ports$ pkg install apr
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Updating database digests format: 100%
The following 1 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        apr: 1.5.1.1.5.3_4

The process will require 2 MB more space.
390 kB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Fetching apr-1.5.1.1.5.3_4.txz: 100%  390 kB 399.5k/s    00:01
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/1] Installing apr-1.5.1.1.5.3_4: 100%
```

`pkg info | grep apr`

```
apr-1.5.1.1.5.3_4              Apache Portability Library
```


----------

